# new owner



## 13f1p (Feb 16, 2003)

just picked this up








well, the misses went to get it for me while i am away, i'm sure it needs some stuff but i don't mind.
i've mostly owned VWs so the tex is where i search when i got problems, but it's kinda slim on the audi side. just wanna know where you guys go for urq specific parts and is there a bentley available.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*

Nice score, dunno how much you paid for it, but based on my searches, US UrQs are hard to find. 
That colour hurts my eyes a bit, but I'd recommend some Ronals, taking in the bumpers, and putting the spoiler back on. And possibly a respray, depending on the rarity of the colour and how much you like it. 
As for the parts, I'm not an owner, so I can't help you, but I'm sure Sepp and Quattro Krant should be able to help you out.


----------



## 13f1p (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: new owner (Entwerfer des Audis)*

yeah i hate the yellow, when i get home i'm gonna check what the original color was and probably change it back. from the pics my wife sent it looks like a nice paint job.
i asked the guy about the spoiler and he said he bought it like that.
also he told my wife it has "bigger" brakes, i'm gonna have to wait til i see them to know which ones it has, but it sounds like its the same conversion talked about acouple threads down cuz whoever did it didn't change the cable so no hand brake as of now, all small things, so far.
it was 6800...it has 104k miles


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*

Yeah definitely bring the bumpers down to Euro size. The US/Canada bumpers really ruin the lines of the car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*

You got a cool wife, that's fer sure! The Urq was never offered in yellow, so it looks kinda awkward in that color.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new owner (PerL)*

Nice score, did this car come from CT??
Something about yellow Quattros....this _now_ is the 5th yellow Quattro I know of... 
A rear spoiler from a coupe will do wonders to the looks of the car.
Great price!!!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new owner (Sepp)*

Oh yeah, yellow Quattys don't look too bad with a little war paint on them


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: new owner (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_A rear spoiler from a coupe will do wonders to the looks of the car.

Just be sure to find the spoiler from the 85-88 CGT, and not the earlier one, as the late spoiler is identical to the Urq spoiler. The earlier CGT spoiler is much smaller.
The 87 and newer spoilers are also painted, while the earlier ones are black. This goes for all cars on the Coupe chassis, both Urqs and CGTs.


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: new owner (PerL)*

If its a quality paint job, and the original color is Gobi Beige just enjoy it. The lines of the UrQ can definitely carry yellow.
Tuck in the bumpers, put a proper rear spoiler on the car and have some fun getting to know it.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13f1p* »_ is there a bentley available?

Well.. Sort of. The urq shares the 4000/CGT manual, but has a lot of urq specific stuff missing.
Get the Bently and also dowload these documents (Which are an interesting read in themselves, and **should** have been in the manual):
http://www.quattro.ca/Urq/urq-IST-Introduction.pdf
http://www.quattro.ca/Urq/urq-IST-MaintAdj.pdf

If you get the 4K manual AND the linked documents, you should be OK. Unless of course, the motor has been replaced with a newer AUdi 5000 motor. Then you'll need those manuals too..


----------



## 13f1p (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: new owner (katman)*

thanks for the links. i'm gonna track down a 4000/CGT bentley.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*

So where did the car come from???
Colorado? Connecticut? California?
Those are other yellow ur's I know about.


----------



## Shining Projects (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: new owner (Sepp)*

There is also a Yellow UrQuattro up here in Vancouver BC.
I see you paid $6800, you should have bargained a little harder, i was talking to the owner at WaterWerks 2 weeks ago and he said he was looking to get around $6000 for it. so i think it could have been had for less then $6000. on the other hand, i just purchased one a couple weeks ago and i paid more then you.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new owner (Shining Projects)*

Assuming, that the car is solid, where it originally came from, and well running, the price was spot on, if not a good deal.
Although there are bargains to be had, but they mostly all require $$$ in the end.
I should know


----------



## 13f1p (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: new owner (Sepp)*

yeah i never talk to the guy, my wife did all that. i saw one a month ago for 500 less, not running. wife said it had new head gasket and bigger brakes, beyond that ??????????. i know i'm takin a chance, but i dont mind. i carfaxed it and it is originally from minnesota. no documented accidents, good enough for me.
if there is anything wrong with it i'm sure i can fix it. been a while since i had a car with CIS, but i think i still got a drawer full of banjo bolts.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: new owner (13f1p)*

I'm still with the CIS, and plan on it for the long run.
If you cant deal with it, or it goes to crap, 034 EFI to the rescue! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: new owner (Sepp)*

Nice pick up for $6800 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah, get a spoiler on it, ditch the wheels in favor of the R8's and enjoy it. I agree, if it was originally Golbi, who cares if it was re-sprayed


----------

